# فكرة لزيادة قدرة السد العالي من 3 الى 30 جيجاوات



## enayet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2]فكرة لزيادة قدرة السد العالي من 3 الى 30 جيجاوات[/h] كيميائي / عنايت عبد الوهاب ماهر محمد 


التقرير التالي يوضح كيفية الوصول بقدرة الشبكة العامة إلى 55 جيجاوات / ساعة وبتكلفة قد لا تصل إلى ربع تكلفة المحطات الحرارية


وكنت قد عرضت جزأ من الفكرة على شركة المحطات المائية لإنتاج الكهرباء والمسئولة عنتشغيل محطات توليد الكهرباء بالسد العالي وبعد حوالي أسبوعين أرسلوا إلي ايميل يرحبون فيه مشكورين بحضوري لديوان عام الشركة بأسوان مع عمل زيارة لمحطة التوليد بالسد العالي وأبلغت شركة المحطات المائية لإنتاج الكهرباء بعظيم شكري وتقديري لإهتمامهم المبدئي بالموضوع والفكرة وللشركة جزيل الشكر بالطبع على ذلك.​ وأعرض على سيادتكم الفكرة كاملة وقد أرسلت خطاب مماثل للشركة أيضا​ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ ​ *أولا : 1- الإرتفاعات المتدرجة* وتعتمد هذه المرحلة على إرتفاع فتحات السد وفيها ​ يمكن تثبيت انابيب طويلة متينة ومرنة ذات أقطار كبيرة  تنتهي بغرف توليد مرتفعة مبنية يمين ويسار السد يتدفق اليها الماء من فتحات السد العلوية الى غرفة التوليد ثم إلى غرفة أقل إرتفاعا تمر بها أنابيب أقل اتساعا وهكذا الى أن يصل الماء عند بداية مجراه الطبيعي امام جسم السد أوقبل إحدى عجلات وحدة محطة عائمة ​  * 2- المجاري المغلقة وهذه الطريقة لا تعتمد على ارتفاع فتحة تدفق الماء بعد تدويره لتوربين بقدر اعتمادها على طول الأنبوبة وكلما كانت الأنبوبة طويلة كان بالإمكان تركيب أكثر من توربين على طول الأنبوبة *​ ​ *ثانيا :المحطات العائمة* وتعتمد هذه المرحلة على سرعة حركة الماء وهي​ بعد مرحلة الأنابيب المرنة حيث يتم تركيب عجلات ذات رفاصات عريضة محمولة على كباري عائمة ثابتة طويلة العمر وتتصل كل عجلة عند محور دورانها بصندوق تروس يعطي سرعة دوران تناسب مولدات مائية فائقة القدرة ويمكن تكرار تلك العجلات بطول الجزء أمام السد وعرضه وجغرافية المكان امام السد تسمح بتغطية المسطح تماما دون أن تنجرف الكباري العائمة لإنه من حسن الحظ فإن مسطح الماء أمام السد يشبه مثلث قاعدته جسم السد ورأسه هي المجري الضيق ​ *ثالثا : المجرى الضيق *وتعتمد هذه المرحلة اساسا على كمية الماء المتحرك وتبدأ​  على بعد حوالي 300 متر من جسم السد حيث يمكن عمل حاجز معدني بتقنية خاصة ذو فتحة عرضها حوالي ثلاثون مترا بطول 30 متر وعمق يصل الى القاع مما يجعل سرعة الماء تتضاعف حوالي مائة مرة
وكلما زاد طول المجرى أمكننا زيادة القدرة ​ *رابعا : الخزانات المغمورة*​  و نستغل فيها المساحات الخالية الواقعة شمال شرق وشمال غرب السد لأحواض التعبئة والتفريغ . يتمكن الخزان الواحد من تشغيل مولد مائي قدرة 100 ميجاوات/ ساعة ويمكن غمر ما لا يقل عن 64 خزان قطر الخزان الواحد 30 متر 
هذا بعض ما أعاننى الله على تصوره وأعلم جيدا أنه يشبه حلم بعيد المنال وحرب اكتوبر كانت حلما أصبحت حقيقة ومعجزة إلى الآن بعزيمة مخلصين .​  وقد أصابني الأستاذ المهندس / محمود عامر القيادي بالإخوان والحزب بصدمة عند مقابلتي له عندما أخبرني أن الحزب ليس لديه من يدرس قابلية تطبيق تلك الأفكار . لذلك أعرض الموضوع على حضراتكم وهذا كان رأي المهندس / محمود عامر أيضا .
هذا للعلم ودراسة ما ورد 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه خير البلاد



نيابة عن فريق العمل 
ك/ عنايت عبد الوهاب ماهر​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
اولا اهنيك من كل قلبي على الفكرة الرائعة
ثانيا الترحيب بالفكرة من قبل المسئولين دلالة على جدواها
ثالثا اتمنى على المسئولين بأخذ الموضوع بجدية اذا كانت الفكرة صالحة للتطبيق
رابعا اتمنى على المسئولين تنمية وتطوير وتشجيع مثل تلك الافكار التي تفيد البلاد
خامسا اتمنى على المسئولين وقف البيروقراطية والروتين ولو قليلا
سادسا اتمنى على القادر من الاشخاص بطرح مثل تلك الافكار بالطرق الصحيحة
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## مهاجر (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ: ك/ عنايت عبد الوهاب ماهر 

أشكرك وأشكر فريق العمل معك على طرح فكرتك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، نسأل الله أن ترى النور ويكون النجاح حليفها.

أترك نقاش ما ذكرته للمتخصصين في القسم.

ولكني اود أن ألفت نظرك اننا لا نسمح بطرح الموضوع في أكثر من قسم لتفادي تشتيت الأعضاء، حسب قوانين الملتقى:



> 7- يرجى الابتعاد عن تكرار طرح نفس الموضوع في أكثر من قسم من الأقسام وذلك باستخدام خاصية البحث قبل طرح الموضوع الجديد للتأكد أن الموضوع لم يتم طرحه من قبل وعدم التطرق إلى أي مواضيع تختص بطرق وكيفية تجاوز البروكسي ، أو التطرق لبرامج الهكر و الاختراق .


----------



## enayet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكرر إعتذارى*

السيد المشرف العام / أشكر لسيادتكم أولا مجهودكم المتميز في القسم .. وأعتذر - وهذا ليس عيبا أن أعتذر - عن تكرار نشر الموضوع في أكثر من قسم حيث أني لم أكن أعلم بتلك المخالفة والموضوع قرأه أكثر من 100 فرد والردود إثنان من تخصصات أخرى على ما يبدو وأنا في إنتظار رد من متخصص واحد في هذا المجال على الأقل يتشرف فريق العمل به كقائد للفريق ومتحدث بإسمه لدى الجهات المعنية وسيكون أكفأ منا بالتأكيد في هذا الصدد ....... أكرر إعتذارى .... شاكرا لكم حسن التعاون


----------



## enayet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

نرحب نحن فريق العمل بالأخ المهندس عبد القادر السلايم من فلسطين الحبيبة الشقيقة وشكرا جزيلا له على قراءة الموضوع كاملا وكل ما يتمناه بالضبط هو ما يتمناه فريق العمل ... سعادتنا ستكون بالغة بإنضمام سيادتكم لفريق العمل


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 



أخي عنايت كيف تصل القدرة الطاقة الكهربية من 2.1 جيجا وات الى 30 جيجا وات ؟!!

مع انك لم تضيف اي مقدار من الطاقة زيادة على طاقة المياه ...فهل انك سترفع كفائة الكلية لتحويل طاقة حركة المياة الى طاقة كهربية

فالسؤال الآن ما هي طاقة المياة و ما هي الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة

لأن الكفائة الكلية = الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة / طاقة المياة = القدرة الكهربية الناتجة / القدرة الميكانيكية للمياة

فبرفع كفائة تحويل الطاقة نحصل على طاقة كهربية اعلى و لكن هل تتضاعف اكثر من 15 مرة ؟... هذا شيء مستحيل


لنبحث معا مقدار طاقة المياة و الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة

طاقة المياة عند اي لحظة = طاقة حركة الماء + طاقة وضع الماء

بأخذ الطاقة عند قمة السد تكون تقريبا طاقة حركة الماء المتوسطة خلال السنة تساوي صفر

و بالتالي طاقة الماء عند القمة = طاقة الوضع + 0 = h . g .m

و القدرة الميكانيكية للماء المتوسطة = طاقة المياة الناتجة في السنة \ السنة
= h * g * (كتلة الماء المزاحة في سنة)M \ زمن سنة

h يساوي ارتفاع السد (الفرق بين ارتفاع منسوبين الماء في القمة و القاع) و يساوي 111 متر
g عجلة الجاذبية و تساوي 9.8 متر / ث^2
M كتلة الماء المزاحة من السد خلال سنة = كثافة الماء * حجم الماء المزاح في سنة
حجم الماء المزاح من السد في سنة (حصة مصر من ماء النيل)= 55 مليار متر مكعب
كثافة الماء = 1000 كجم/متر مكعب

و زمن السنة = 365.25*24*60*60 = 31557600 ث
اذا طاقة المياة الناتجة في السنة = 16619166666666.7 واط ساعة =تقريبا 17 مليار كيلو واط ساعة

و بالتالي  قدرة المتوسطة للماء التي يمكن الحصول عليها تساوي 1895866605.8واط تقريبا 1.9 جيجا واط
و بالتالي فأقصى قدرة متوسطة تساوي 1.9 جيجا واط اذا كانت الكفائة 100% و ليست 30جيجا وات

.....لذلك اخي عنايت يجب عليك ان تعيد حساباتك مرة أخرى... و كل ما ذكرته من شكل المجاري او طوله أو قطرة لا يغير من مقدار الطاقة المياه و لكن يغير من كفائة تحويل الطاقة الى ان تصل الي اكبر قيمة اصغر من 100 % 

و لحساب كفائة تربينات السد العالي تكون
الكفائة الكلية = الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة / طاقة المياة = 10مليار كيلو واط ساعة /17مليار كيلو واط ساعة
= 59 %

حيث الطاقة الكهربية الناتجة سنويا = 10مليار كيلو واط ساعة

و بالتالي القدرة الكهربية الناتجة المتوسطة = 1.9* 0.59= 1.1 جيجا واط

فإذا كانت هذه القدرة هي القدرة المتوسطة فيمكن ان تكون عند اي لحظه اكبر او أصغر من هذا المقدار

و بالتالي فأقصى قدرة ممكن ان تنتج هي 2.1 جيجا واط و هو العدد الذي و ضع لة 12 تربين كل ترين 175الف كيلو واط


و هذا و ليس معنى ذلك ان قدرة هذه التربينات 2.1 جيجا واط انها تتنج دائما 2.1 جيجا واط .... بل فالتربينات هذة تنتج كهرباء جميع القدرات التي اقل من 2.1 جيجا وات مثلا 1.1 أو 0.9 أو 1.5 جيجا وات 





وأخيرا:



enayet قال:


> هذا بعض ما أعاننى الله على تصوره وأعلم جيدا أنه يشبه حلم بعيد المنال وحرب اكتوبر كانت حلما أصبحت حقيقة ومعجزة إلى الآن بعزيمة مخلصين .​  وقد أصابني الأستاذ المهندس / محمود عامر القيادي بالإخوان والحزب بصدمة عند مقابلتي له عندما أخبرني أن الحزب ليس لديه من يدرس قابلية تطبيق تلك الأفكار . لذلك أعرض الموضوع على حضراتكم وهذا كان رأي المهندس / محمود عامر أيضا .
> هذا للعلم ودراسة ما ورد
> وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه خير البلاد​




هذا أخي ما استطعت ان افيدك به علما بأن المعلومات التي بهذا اللون تم الحصول عليها من الأنترنت


و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## د حسين (25 ديسمبر 2012)

تحية طيبة وبعد
ان ماذكره المهندس محمد المصري صحيح تماما وتبسيطا للفكرة ساتحدت بدون ارقام ولكن بالمفهوم العلمي العام
ان الاستفادة من طاقة مياه السدود تعتمد فقط على الطاقة الكامنة (وانتم تسمونها طاقة الوضع ) وهذه تتبع كمية الماء التي ستغير مكانها من موقع مرتفع (قبل جسم السد ) الى موضع منخفض بعد جسم السد والفرق في المنسوب هو المهم وهذا يترجم الى ضغط (الضغط يساوي الوزن النوعي للسائل مضروبا بالارتفاع ) وتكون الحسابات الأسهل هي حسابات التدفق (كمية الماء في الثانية) مضروبا بفرق ضغط الماء قبل وبعد التوربين...
اما فكرة السيد عنايات وهي التجزئة فلن تغير في القيمة الاجمالية التي هي كمية الماء المصروفة مضروبة بوزنها النوعي ومضروبة بالارتفاع الاجمالي . واي محاولة للاستفادة من الطاقة الحركية ( الديناميكية ) للماء وبأي شكل ستؤثر سلبا على ما نكسبه من الطاقة الكامنة بنفس القيمة لأنها ستؤثر سلبا على فرق الضغط.
أرجو ألا تعتبر كلامي دعوة للاحباط ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة العلمية (مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة ) وهذا ما أكده المهندس محمد المصري في حساباته الطويلة .... اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## مهاجر (26 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

الشكر لكل من أضاف ما يفيد بنقاش علمي مقنع

اشكر الأخ المهندس محمد المصري والدكتور حسين.


----------



## enayet (14 يناير 2013)

*السادة شركة المحطات المائية لتوليد الكهرباء 
تحية طيبة..... وبعد 
**أحيط سيادتكم علما بأنى قد قابلت السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ رشدى رضوان أستاذ القوى والآلات الكهربائية بكلية هندسة القاهرة والذى كان يشغل منصب عضو مجلس إدارة شركتكم الموقرة وتم معه مناقشة ماتيسر من الفكرة . أما بخصوص مناقشة الفكرة كاملة ,فقد كان توجيه سيادته بالذهاب الى هيئة تنفيذ مشروعات المحطات المائية لتوليد الكهرباء بأرض الجولف بالقاهرة ومقابلة السيد المهندس/ محمد أسامة رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة وعرض الفكرة على سيادته . و بعرض الفكرة على سيادته ,كلف السيد الجيولوجى /أحلامى إبراهيم رئيس قطاع دراسات الأعمال بمتابعة الموضوع.وعلى الفور قام رئيس القطاع بتشكيل لجنة من أربعة متخصصين لمناقشة الفكرة بمكتبه وكانت النتائج مايلى...... 

بخصوص الإرتفاعات المتدرجة فإنها تتطلت رفع مستوى ماء بحيرة ناصر أمام السد العالى حوالى ثلاثة أمتار حتى لايؤثر تطبيق الفكرة بالوضع الحالى على إرتفاع ماء تشغيل توربينات المحطة 
وبخصوص المحطات العائمة فإن سرعة الماء بطيئة لدرجة لاتسمح بتوليد قدرة ذات اعتبار 
وبخصوص المجرى الضيق فإن السرعة العالية الناتجة ستؤدى في المستقبل لحدوث نحر بشواطئ مجرى النيل قد يؤدى الى تعرية الجزء العلوى من توربينات السد 
وهو نفس سبب عدم جدوى فكرة الخزانات المغمورة 
نشكرلسيادتكم نحن فريق العمل دعوتكم الكريمة بزيارة الشركة ونأسف في ذات الوقت لعدم تلبية تلك الدعوة لما سبق ذكره 


وتفضلوا سيادتكم بقبول عظيم التقدير والإحترام 


عنايت عبدالوهاب *


----------



## د حسين (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا للسيد عنايت لرده الأخير
واتمنى ان يلخص رأيه الشخصي وقناعته بمجمل الموضوع
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهاجر (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

أشكر جميع من شارك وأفاد النقاش العلمي حول هذا الموضوع ....

بإذن الله سيكون هناك الكثير من الأمل في هذه الأمة ورجالها


----------



## enayet (20 يناير 2013)

بالطبع... توجد حلول للمشاكل التى قد نواجهها من تطبيق الفكرة بحذافيرها ... ولقائى بالسادة المتخصصين كان بديلا لذهابى الى السد العالى ... واتضح لى أثناء اللقاء ان لا أحد لديه استعداد لتقبل اى فكرة من شأنها تغيير الوضع الحالى حتى ان أحد المهندسين قال باللفظ الصريح " أهى أفكار وخلاص " واعتذر لى قبل مغادرتى مكتب رئيس القطاع فما الفائدة من عرض الحلول .... ذكرت فى نهاية الفكرة ان الموضوع يحتاج لعزيمة ابطال لديهم استعداد لدراسة تكاليف الحلول مقابل ما سيتم الحصول عليه من قدرة .. وهذا ليس من أنشطة الهيئة كما علمت من رئيس القطاع ... فالهيئة تنفذ مشروعات مدروسة ومعتمدة ... فالموضوع اذن يحتاج لجهة تتبناه وتقوم بعمل نموذج محاكاة " بروتوتايب" ليتم اعتماده ثم تقديمه للهيئة لتضع خطة تنفيذه ...فهل توجد فى مصر جهة تقوم بذلك علما بأنهم قد عرضوا على بروتوتايب تم تصميمه فى المانيا للحصول على قدرة من حركة المياه لمهندس مصري واشراف المانى كمثال لما تقوم الهيئة بتنفيذه ... حينئذ .. أدركت ان الموضوع يحتاج مثلا لجامعة زويل للعلوم والتكنولوجيا .... متى نفخر بأننا مصريون ؟ متى ؟


----------



## ايهابووو (9 فبراير 2013)

تحياتي للاساتذة الدكتور حسين والاستاز محمد المصري بالفعل كلام واقعي تماما وحسابات دقيقة جدا كما تعودنا دائما دمتم بصحة وعافية


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 فبراير 2013)

ايهابووو قال:


> تحياتي للاساتذة الدكتور حسين والاستاز محمد المصري بالفعل كلام واقعي تماما وحسابات دقيقة جدا كما تعودنا دائما دمتم بصحة وعافية




*جزاك الله كل خير أخي ايهابوو 
*
و لكني أشكر أخ عانيت على عرض فكرته الرائعة من حيث المبدأ و إن كان أخطأ في النتيجة (القيمة 30 جيجا واط )

فمن المعادلات القدرة المتوسطة (الناتجة) = 1.1 جيجا وات و أقصي قدرة متوسطة يمكن الحصول عليها 1.9 جيجا واط
أي انه مفقود 800 ميجا واط ... و هذا المقدار ليس بصغير فيوجد محطات قدرتها نفس المقدار فعلى نهر الفرات في شمال سوريا يوجد سد ومحطة توليد كهرباء بلغت قدرتها المركبة 800 ميجا واط .


فهل يمكن تحسين الكفائة الكلية للقدرة الناتجة للتقليل من مقدار المفقود ؟....
و الإجابة شاهدناها من رد المسؤولين على عانيت وهي ... 





enayet قال:


> *السادة شركة المحطات المائية لتوليد الكهرباء
> تحية طيبة..... وبعد
> **أحيط سيادتكم علما بأنى قد قابلت السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ رشدى رضوان أستاذ القوى والآلات الكهربائية بكلية هندسة القاهرة والذى كان يشغل منصب عضو مجلس إدارة شركتكم الموقرة وتم معه مناقشة ماتيسر من الفكرة . أما بخصوص مناقشة الفكرة كاملة ,فقد كان توجيه سيادته بالذهاب الى هيئة تنفيذ مشروعات المحطات المائية لتوليد الكهرباء بأرض الجولف بالقاهرة ومقابلة السيد المهندس/ محمد أسامة رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة وعرض الفكرة على سيادته . و بعرض الفكرة على سيادته ,كلف السيد الجيولوجى /أحلامى إبراهيم رئيس قطاع دراسات الأعمال بمتابعة الموضوع.وعلى الفور قام رئيس القطاع بتشكيل لجنة من أربعة متخصصين لمناقشة الفكرة بمكتبه و كانت النتائج مايلى......
> 
> ...





و سواء كانت هذه الاسباب المذكورة حقيقية او تدول على عدم الأهتمام بالموضوع 
فنحن نرجوا التوفيق لمصر ان شاء الله
​


----------

